# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Lista e 813 personave në kërkim nga Interpoli

## Albo

*Lista e re e 813 personave në kërkim nga Interpoli*

Interpol Tirana ka publikuar në datën 13 mars të këtij viti listën e re të personave të shpallur në kërkim ndërkombëtarë. Në listën e re është ulur numri i të kërkuarve në krahasim me disa javë më parë. Gazeta "Tirana Observer" boton listën e re që punonjësit e Interpol Tiranës do të kërkojnë në shtetet e tjera, e cila është 813 person. Këta të fundit kanë marrë nga gjykata shqiptare masë sigurie, por numrin më të madh e zënë personat që kanë një vendim të formës së prerë nga gjykata.

1. Adem Izet Mara 01.01.1946 Al Shkodër Denim Me Burg
2. Adil Mehmet Axhami 02.11.1982 Al Shtiqen (Kukës) Arrest Me Burg
3. Adivie Xhelal Tasha 30.01.1982 Al Shtushaj (Bulqizë) Denim Me Burg
4. Admir Agron Haruni 07.04.1979 Al Gramsh Denim Me Burg
5. Admir Ferik Beqiri 24.02.1984 Al Sarandë Denim Me Burg
6. Admir Hetem Capunaj 01.01.1976 Al Patos (Fier) Denim Me Burg
7. Admiral Alemi Tafa 01.01.1983 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
8. Adrian Osman Gokaj 09.09.1958 Al Tiranë Arrestim
9. Adriatik Beqir Budani 30.08.1970 Al Novosele (Vlorë) Ndalim
10. Adriatik Hajdar Shosha 26.09.1979 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
11. Adriatik Mustafa Toslluku 13.03.1974 Al Katundisht (Përmet) Denim Me Burg
12. Adriatik Petro Buzaj 16.02.1986 Al Xarre (Sarandë) Kerkim
13. Adriatik Shaban Coli 14.03.1971 Al Durrës Ndalim
14. Afrim Islam Tomçini 05.04.1965 Al Pollozhan (Peshkopi) Denim Me Burg
15. Afrim Nazmi Shehu 14.01.1975 Al Mbers (Fier) Denim Me Burg
16. Afrim Skender Laboti 01.01.1985 Al Lushnjë Denim Me Burg
17. Agim Belul Kamberaj 19.02.1959 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
18. Agim Hajri Hoxha 01.01.1974 Al Durrës Arrest Me Burg
19. Agim Haki Cela 11.03.1985 Al Larushk (Krujë) Denim Me Burg
20. Agim Irfan Ahmetaj 01.01.1962 Al Vlorë Denim Me Burg
21. Agim Veli Ndoja 01.01.1973 Al Shkodër Arrest Me Burg
22. Agim Xhemal Kacorri 01.05.1973 Al Lure E Vjeter Arrest Me Burg
23. Ago Coman Rabaj 31.12.1961 Al Lazarat (Gjirokastër) Denim Me Burg
24. Agostin Mitro Dhima 23.08.1983 Al Xarre (Sarandë) Denim Me Burg
25. Agron Eqerem Hena 25.05.1972 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
26. Agron Namik Bardhoshi 28.07.1968 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
27. Agron Zef Kalthi 13.02.1971 Al Lac Arrest Me Burg
28. Agustin Pjeter Lleshi 20.03.1966 Al Prosek Me 25 Vjet Burg
29. Ajdhom Jani Shtuka 27.10.1977 Al Sarandë Ndalim
30. Ajet Hajdar Pashollari 01.06.1979 Al Korçë Denim Me Burg
31. Alban Flamur Islamaj 24.09.1972 Al Gjirokastër Denim Me Burg
32. Alban Gezim Agai 03.06.1972 Al Krujë Arrest Me Burg
33. Alban Ramadan Muja 19.01.1974 Al Berat Arrest Me Burg
34. Alban Rauf Skendaj 29.01.1976 Al Skrapar Denim Me Burg
35. Albenc Anderson Ago 05.11.1968 Al Tiranë Arrestim
36. Albert Abaz Ulliri 10.02.1979 Al Nikel (Krujë) Denim Me Burg
37. Albert Preng Domgjoni 18.03.1971 Al Domgjon (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
38. Aldi Thanas Cane 10.11.1984 Al Korçë Denim Me Burg
39. Aleks Ndok Boka 25.07.1975 Al B.curri Denim Me Burg
40. Aleksander Bibe Doda 08.06.1968 Al Kuzhnen (Mirditë)
41. Aleksander Fejzo Liçaj 20.03.1977 Al Cakran (Fier) Denim Me Burg
42. Aleksander Muhamet Koleci 05.02.1979 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
43. Aleksander Pjeter Lleshaj 29.01.1968 Al Rreshen (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
44. Aleksander Polizoi Zhulati 03.05.1980 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
45. Aleksandra Dhimiter Tarelli 21.10.1977 Al Elbasan Arrest Me Burg
46. Alfons Sokrat Ago 02.04.1981 Al Vlorë Denim Me Burg
47. Alfred Enver Siqeca 03.03.1964 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
48. Alfred Preng Shtia 20.05.1966 Al Tarazh (Mirditë) Arrest Me Burg
49. Alfred Vate Prendi 20.10.1953 Al Bushat (Pukë) Denim Me Burg
50. Alfred Xhelal Troksi 02.11.1982 Al Tiranë Ndalim
51. Ali Daut Rabaj 08.08.1979 Al Lazarat (Gjirokastër) Denim Me Burg
52. Ali Niman Osmanaj 04.11.1984 Al B.curri Denim Me Burg
53. Alket Vizhdan Llanaj 07.02.1974 Al Tiranë Arrest Me Burg
54. Alketa Eqrem Rondo 22.06.1972 Al Gjirokastër Denim Me Burg
55. Altin Dali Kacaj 24.06.1973 Al Lac Ndalim
56. Altin Dolor Arapi 23.01.1971 Al Vlorë B. Te Perjeteshem
57. Altin Fiqiret Lami 11.10.1977 Al Shkodër Arrest Me Burg
58. Altin Hamit Ajdini 01.01.1972 Al Zharres (Fier) Denim Me Burg
59. Altin Suri Muca 27.03.1979 Al Maqellare (Peshkopi) Denim Me Burg
60. Alush Fiqiri Xhihani 07.04.1964 Al Shijak (Durrës) Arrest Me Burg
61. Andi Alfred Prendi 18.03.1971 Al Rreshen (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
62. Andrea File Sinollaraj 15.04.1974 Al Visoke (Mallakastër) Ndalim
63. Andrea Josif Mazniku 15.08.1952 Al Peshkopi Arrest Me Burg
64. Andrea Jovan Papa 26.09.1964 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
65. Andrit Gjergj Prenga 24.06.1982 Al Pukë Arrest Me Burg
66. Anesti Filip Xharra 30.08.1980 Al Durrës Arrest Me Burg
67. Anila Agim Kashari 05.10.1982 Al Burrel (Mat) Ndalim
68. Arben Adem Xhafa 19.02.1976 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
69. Arben Bardhok Pergjoni 18.11.1974 Al Kurbnesh (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
70. Arben Elmas Sefa 28.08.1969 Al Lushnjë Ndalim
71. Arben Isa Muda 21.02.1976 Al Lac Kerkim
72. Arben Ismail Daci 01.01.0001 Al Arren (Kukës) Denim Me Burg
73. Arben Jak Doda 12.07.1972 Al Mirditë
74. Arben Mustafa Boduri 22.07.1980 Al Mbrakull (Berat) Denim Me Burg
75. Arben Ramiz Lika 10.06.1967 Al Shkodër Arrest Me Burg
76. Arben Sadin Sava 13.05.1985 Al Fushe Çidhen Denim Me Burg
77. Arben Sami Xhelaj 01.01.1961 Al Vlorë Denim Me Burg
78. Arben Sejdin Hasanbashi 31.12.1970 Al Kuçovë Denim Me Burg
79. Arben Tasi Cauli 21.08.1968 Al Lushnjë Denim Me Burg
80. Arben Xhemal Buzani 23.05.1968 Al Durrës Arrest Me Burg
81. Arben Zaim Xhaxhaj 17.08.1984 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
82. Ardian Gani Zote 10.05.1973 Al Konispol (Sarandë) Arrest Me Burg
83. Ardian Ibrahim Daizi 01.01.1956 Al Denim Me Burg
84. Ardian Laver Bregasi 01.01.1976 Al Shkodër Arrest Me Burg
85. Ardian Ndre Cukaj 01.07.1977 Al Pukë Arrest Me Burg
86. Ardian Nezir Meta 09.10.1972 Al Elbasan Arrest Me Burg
87. Ardian Zef Gjergji 24.02.1972 Al Shkodër Arrest Me Burg
88. Ardian Zenel Domi 20.04.1974 Al Shijak (Durrës) Denim Me Burg
89. Ardit Bajram Hysi 04.03.1977 Al Qesarat (Tepelenë) Denim Me Burg
90. Ardjan Llesh Kocli 01.11.1986 Al Lac Arrest Me Burg
91. Ardjan Xhezmi Shushari 05.02.1973 Al Roskovec (Fier) Denim Me Burg
92. Argent Nazif Koca 09.10.1983 Al Panjohur Denim Me Burg
93. Arian Azem Hoxhaj 20.12.1985 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
94. Arian Kadri Xhemali 07.04.1973 Al Lac Ndalim
95. Arian Nikolle Kola 06.02.1984 Al Pukë Denim Me Burg
96. Arjan Isa Maçi 09.02.1987 Al Gjirokastër Arrest Me Burg
97. Arjan Qani Sina 13.02.1969 Al Qesarat (Tepelenë) Denim Me Burg
98. Arjan Sali Sakajeva 25.07.1982 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
99. Arjan Suat Yzi 17.03.1971 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
100. Arjan Sulce Malaj 02.05.1982 Al Lushnjë Denim Me Burg
101. Arjan Thoma Turtulli 01.06.1980 Al Fier Arrest Me Burg
102. Arjan Xhevat Hoxhaj 01.03.1969 Al Patos (Fier) Denim Me Burg
103. Armand Astrit Bogdani 11.09.1980 Al Librazhd Arrest Me Burg
104. Armand Luan Seferi 06.10.1983 Al Shkodër Denim Me Burg
105. Armand Rexhep Hasani 31.01.1985 Al Elbasan Ndalim
106. Armand Zef Frroku 05.11.1974 Al Lac Arrest Me Burg
107. Artan Llazar Tumani 10.10.1974 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
108. Artan Nezir Yzeiri 28.01.1970 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
109. Artan Petrit Tusha 01.01.1977 Al Burrel (Mat) Arrest Me Burg
110. Artan Robert Sulstarova 30.08.1980 Al Pogradec Arrestim
111. Artan Syrja Koka 15.07.1979 Al Salari (Tepelenë) Denim Me Burg
112. Artur Ali Sulejmani 28.03.1966 Al Gjirokastër Denim Me Burg
113. Artur Haxhi Sharka 25.04.1977 Al Lushnjë Denim Me Burg
114. Artur Korab Mejdani 20.11.1963 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
115. Artur Ramadan Kordalli 23.07.1978 Al Korçë Denim Me Burg
116. Artur Sali Gjoka 21.01.1964 Al Korçë Denim Me Burg
117. Artur Sami Suci 18.04.1978 Al Mat Arrestim
118. Artur Shaqir Bejolli 30.06.1979 Al Hamallaj (Durrës) Denim Me Burg
119. Artur Zenel Shemsho 10.01.1971 Al Gjirokastër Denim Me Burg
120. Astrit Bektash Dule 26.01.1971 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
121. Astrit Ndue Lleshi 13.03.1983 Al Lurth (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
122. Aulon Agim Sejdiraj 24.10.1982 Al Vlorë Denim Me Burg
123. Aurel Ali Xhakoj 01.03.1985 Al Elbasan Denim Me Burg
124. Aurjon Fran Kola 14.10.1985 Al Mirditë Ndalim
125. Avdi Rexhep Murati 05.06.1946 Al Gure Lure (Peshkopi) Denim Me Burg
126. Avdyl Adem Gjoka 01.01.0001 Al Kukës Arrest Me Burg
127. Avdyl Martin Sokolaj 01.01.1953 Al Shkozet (Kavajë) Denim Me Burg
128. Avenir Perparim Medolli 06.01.1982 Al Durrës Arrestim
129. Avni Jaho Abazi 17.02.1964 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
130. Avni Petrit Metra 30.01.1963 Al German (Mat) Arrestim
131. Avni Syrja Giçi 01.01.1980 Al Lushnjë Denim Me Burg
132. Baki Musa Barashima 11.03.1965 Al Kurcaj (Krujë) Arrest Me Burg
133. Bardhok Dede Kola 01.01.1971 Al Pukë Denim Me Burg
134. Bardhok Ndrece Ndoj 24.01.1964 Al Xhuxhe (Mirditë) Ndalim
135. Bardhyl Naun Kolici 30.09.1971 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
136. Bastri Razip Bejaj 08.06.1955 Al Sevaster (Vlorë) Denim Me Burg
137. Bedri Bashkim Mykaj 18.02.1974 Al Mallakastër Denim Me Burg
138. Bedri Hetem Jaupaj 17.10.1979 Al Tepelenë Denim Me Burg
139. Bedri Mehmet Cala 29.09.1975 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
140. Bedri Mehmet Shehaj 26.03.1983 Al Kute (Mallakastër) Denim Me Burg
141. Bedri Mehmet Velikaj 03.02.1984 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
142. Bedri Skender Sula 20.10.1973 Al Rrogozhine (Kavajë) Denim Me Burg
143. Bedri Tafil Zdrava 15.05.1955 Al Kuçovë Denim Me Burg
144. Bego Mitat Likaj 09.03.1981 Al Gjorm (Vlorë) Ndalim
145. Behar Muhamet Bajri 22.02.1980 Al Dobraç (Shkodër) Arrest Me Burg
146. Bekim Fetah Ahmetllari 07.11.1940 Al Gramsh Denim Me Burg
147. Benard Gjeto Biba 31.05.1979 Al Pukë Arrestim
148. Benard Sinan Gaba 26.04.1974 Al Lazarat (Gjirokastër) Denim Me Burg
149. Beriljan Kosta Mitri 19.03.1971 Al Rreshen (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
150. Berti Dede Hila 04.04.1985 Al Shkodër Ndalim
151. Besart Pellumb Shehu 14.08.1987 Al Tiranë Ndalim
152. Besim Idajet Ymeri 19.02.1987 Al Durrës Ndalim
153. Besmir Bilbil Plaku 01.01.1972 Al Rromanat (Durrës) Denim Me Burg
154. Besmir Ruzhdi Kaloti 02.08.1985 Al Peqin Ndalim
155. Besmir Shahin Sahitaj 10.06.1986 Al Kukës Arrest Me Burg
156. Besnik Gjin Lekgega 15.03.1984 Al Perlat Eperm (Mirditë) Arrest Me Burg
157. Besnik Kurt Shytaj 25.03.1970 Al Bushnesh (Krujë) Denim Me Burg
158. Besnik Musa Saka 20.03.1968 Al Memaliaj (Tepelenë) Arrestim
159. Besnik Qani Zela 10.08.1987 Al Elbasan Ndalim
160. Besnik Rushit Dervishi 07.07.1968 Al Lushnjë Denim Me Burg
161. Besnik Shyqyri Greca 01.04.1969 Al Peqin
162. Besnik Tomorr Cerriku 24.10.1974 Al Elbasan Arrest Me Burg
163. Besnik Xhemal Sekaj 18.01.1965 Al Shkodër Denim Me Burg
164. Bilal Shaqir Haxhi 04.10.1962 Al Gjirokastër Denim Me Burg
165. Bilal Vath Shima 10.01.1967 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
166. Bilal Xhevair Meço 26.01.1975 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
167. Bledar Flamur Zylali 01.02.1982 Al Uznova (Berat) Denim Me Burg
168. Bledar Gani Hoxha 04.09.1980 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
169. Bledar Ilfan Dajlanaj 21.04.1981 Al Zhepove (Përmet) Denim Me Burg
170. Bledar Mynyr Duro 12.04.1976 Al Ballsh (Mallakastër) Arrest Me Burg
171. Bledar Nazmi Qereti 04.12.1974 Al Shkodër Denim Me Burg
172. Bledar Veiz Sinani 15.05.1973 Al Lushnjë Denim Me Burg
173. Blendi Bashkim Haxhi 10.04.1978 Al Korçë Arrestim
174. Blerim Agim Çela 13.12.1985 Al Lushnjë Ndalim
175. Blerim Petrit Tuda 26.01.1987 Al Gjepalaj (Durrës) Arrest Me Burg
176. Briken Pjeter Kola 19.02.1985 Al Lezhë Ndalim
177. Bujar Bardhyl Veliaj 17.10.1979 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
178. Bujar Fejzi Maze 15.03.1971 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
179. Bujar Nazim Gjuzi 19.09.1979 Al Kavajë Denim Me Burg
180. Bujar Shaban Sulollari 01.01.1960 Al Pogradec Denim Me Burg
181. Bujar Vath Salia 21.02.1970 Al Gjuricaj (Durrës) Denim Me Burg
182. Dalan Selfo Merko 20.01.1976 Al Vlorë Arrest Me Burg
183. Dalip Ali Xhakoj 10.07.1969 Al Elbasan Denim Me Burg
184. Dallandyshe Skender Muca 01.01.1968 Al Peshkopi Denim Me Burg
185. Dashamir Avdul Cenalia 17.10.1977 Al Vranisht (Has) Denim Me Burg
186. Dashamir Mehmet Bylyku 12.01.1973 Al Gramsh Arrest Me Burg
187. David Gjergj Makaj 02.09.1963 Al Lezhë Denim Me Burg
188. Defrim Rexhep Deda 26.02.1963 Al Rrogozhine (Kavajë) Arrest Me Burg
189. Denis Arben Metaj 07.02.1983 Al Durrës Arrestim
190. Denis Fatmir Meta 28.07.1982 Al Tiranë Ndalim
191. Denis Gezim Bilbili 29.04.1981 Al Tiranë Arrest Me Burg
192. Denis Myslim Lana 10.08.1980 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
193. Dervish Hazir Demiraj 19.10.1980 Al Borje (Kukës) Denim Me Burg
194. Dhimiter Mersin Shuli 20.10.1969 Al Pogradec Denim Me Burg
195. Dhimiter Thoma Bishka 04.08.1956 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
196. Dhimitraq Llambi Voda 01.01.1962 Al Fier Arrest Me Burg
197. Dhimitraq Llambi Voda 01.01.1962 Al Fier Arrest Me Burg
198. Dhimitri Kristaq Buzo 15.12.1959 Al Pogradec Denim Me Burg
199. Dhimitri Kristofor Xhallo 06.02.1952 Al Permet Denim Me Burg
200. Dhimitri Stavro Baruha26.07.1980 Al Gjirokastër Denim Me Burg
201. Dilaver Abaz Hoxha 28.08.1982 Al Lalez (Durrës) Denim Me Burg
202. Dilber Kamber Memishaj 01.07.1968 Al Kukës Denim Me Burg
203. Dod Zef Toma 20.12.1973 Al Pukë Denim Me Burg
204. Dode Mark Ndoci 10.01.1967 Al Koplik Denim Me Burg
205. Dode Nikoll Markvukaj 27.05.1968 Al Lezhë Ndalim
206. Donaldo Shefqet Ahmetaj 26.02.1985 Al Mallakastër Denim Me Burg
207. Dorjan Frrok Lalaj 17.07.1976 Al Mirditë Ndalim
208. Dorjan Thanas Shahaj 10.02.1988 Al Vlorë Denim Me Burg
209. Dorjan Yzedin Avdyli 01.04.1983 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
210. Dragush Hysni Qevani 26.04.1980 Al Orgjost (Kukës) Denim Me Burg
211. Dritan Abedin Sheme 09.03.1974 Al Elbasan Arrest Me Burg
212. Dritan Et'hem Blushi 04.05.1980 Al Mjaltas (Korçë) Denim Me Burg
213. Dritan Ethem Hoxhaj 10.03.1968 Al Selenice (Vlorë) Denim Me Burg
214. Dritan Fari Kodra 03.10.1980 Al Berat Ndalim
215. Dritan Gezim Xhebexhiu 13.11.1986 Al Hyzgjokaj (Lushnjë) Arrest Me Burg
216. Dritan Llesh Shkurti 05.11.1975 Al Kurbnesh (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
217. Dritan Llesh Syziu 04.09.1971 Al Malaj (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
218. Dritan Lutfi Koçi 03.11.1979 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
219. Dritan Maksut Domi 10.05.1975 Al Rubjeke (Durrës) Ndalim
220. Dritan Pelivan(luan) Rexhepi 10.04.1980 Al Velçe (Vlorë) Arrest Me Burg
221. Dritan Petrit Ramsaliu 27.10.1983 A l Laç (Mat) Arrest Me Burg
222. Dritan Qamil Barci 11.01.1981 Al Mat Arrestim
223. Dritan Shpetim Gjenkollari 13.05.1979 Al Korçë Denim Me Burg
224. Dritan Zenel Gashi 23.06.1973 Al Bilaj (Krujë) Denim Me Burg
225. Dule Beqir Caka 06.11.1955 Al Lushnjë Denim Me Burg
226. Durim Arshim Isufi 24.08.1967 Al Pogradec Arrest Me Burg
227. Durim Fiqiri Domi 15.04.1970 Al Bilalas (Durrës) Denim Me Burg
228. Edmir Sami Thaçaj 17.10.1985 Al Shkodër Denim Me Burg
229. Edmond Fadil Xhani 07.08.1984 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
230. Edmond Namik Sakaj 10.04.1986 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
231. Edmond Nazo Lutaj 03.02.1977 Al Trevllazer (Vlorë) Denim Me Burg
232. Edmond Xhemil Menaj 22.01.1964 Al Vlorë Denim Me Burg
233. Eduard Riza Veliu 04.05.1981 Al Vore (Tiranë) Ndalim
234. Eduart Argjir Bardhi 13.03.1974 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
235. Eduart Bilal Karoqi 15.12.1967 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
236. Eduart Destan Sallaku 06.10.1978 Al Peshk (Mat) Denim Me Burg
237. Eduart Fan Mino 11.10.1987 Al Lushnjë Denim Me Burg
238. Eduart Luan Xhezo 19.04.1985 Al Vlorë Ndalim
239. Eduart Mete Sadushi 25.05.1976 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
240. Eduart Ndue Ndreu 16.04.1979 Al Tarazh (Mirditë) Arrestim
241. Eduart Salih Arifaj 06.10.1978 Al Pukë Denim Me Burg
242. Eduart Sami Krosi 26.04.1976 Al Mat Denim Me Burg
243. Eduart Shpetim Cuni 24.08.1981 Al Mamurras (Laç) Denim Me Burg
244. Eduart Sulejman Kenga 01.01.1979 Al Bulqizë Ndalim
245. Edvin Agim Gorezi 08.05.1982 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
246. Edvirt Elmaz Hodo 02.11.1983 Al Permet Denim Me Burg
247. Elion Abaz Hidaj 01.01.1986 Al Bruz Zalle (Krujë) Denim Me Burg
248. Elis Gjon Gjoni 30.12.1987 Al Lezhë Denim Me Burg
249. Elson Bari Hoxha 18.05.1980 Al Durrës Arrest Me Burg
250. Elton Irakli Mukaj 29.11.1976 Al Fier Ndalim
251. Elton Kol Bardhi 05.04.1981 Al Gramez (Krujë) Arrest Me Burg
252. Elton Selim Bakia 04.07.1986 Al Tepelenë Ndalim
253. Emiliano Shpetim Domi 29.07.1979 Al Shijak (Durrës) Denim Me Burg
254. Emiljano Shkelqim Pema 02.04.1984 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
255. Emirjan Flamur Rexha 01.12.1977 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
256. Enea Dervish Kajtazi 03.04.1980 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
257. Engjellush Shyqyri Qoku 30.05.1975 Al Kllobçisht (Peshkopi) Arrest Me Burg
258. Enton Pajtim Tahiraj 07.01.1976 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
259. Eqerem Shaban Dashi 07.07.1954 Al Shkozet (Kavajë) Denim Me Burg
260. Ergys Pjeter Nika 01.06.1988 Al Lac Ndalim
261. Ergys Sheqyri Kadiu 21.03.1978 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
262. Erion Jashar Shahu 08.09.1981 Al Permet Denim Me Burg
263. Erion Jorgo Mihali 17.05.1982 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
264. Erion Pali Kovaçi 09.09.1985 Al Elbasan Denim Me Burg
265. Erjon Flamur Mullaj 27.03.1984 Al Bubes (Përmet) Denim Me Burg
266. Erjon Sherif Katiaj 05.03.1980 Al Velçe (Vlorë) Arrest Me Burg
267. Erjon Vilson Beqiraj 19.01.1985 Al Vlorë Denim Me Burg
268. Erland Sefer Luari 04.03.1980 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
269. Erlend Shefqet Sherifi 26.11.1985 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
270. Ermal Mitat Doko 15.08.1987 Al Poliçan (Skrapar) Ndalim
271. Ermal Sherif Memia 26.06.1985 Al B.curri Arrest Me Burg
272. Ermal Xheladin Muco 05.07.1982 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
273. Ermonel Zini Gega 20.05.1982 Al Gege (Kuçovë) Denim Me Burg
274. Ervin Fiqiret Osmani 08.03.1975 Al Korçë Ndalim
275. Ervin Kalem Shera 14.03.1979 Al Dushk I Madh (Lushnjë)
276. Ervis Bahri Hoxha 25.06.1985 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
277. Ervis Bashkim Qarri 23.03.1980 Al Durrës Arrestim
278. Ervis Petrit Hibraj 04.08.1984 Al Vlorë Ndalim
279. Esat Ramadan Mecaj 03.09.1977 Al Fier Ndalim
280. Esat Rexhep Deda 16.10.1956 Al Rrogozhine (Kavajë) Denim Me Burg
281. Etmond Esat Lleshi 25.08.1983 Al Mat Denim Me Burg
282. Faik Idriz Gaxha 28.03.1967 Al Has Denim Me Burg
283. Fari Abdi Xhediku 14.03.1954 Al Peshkopi Denim Me Burg
284. Fatbardh Rexhep Memia 18.07.1985 Al B.curri Arrest Me Burg
285. Fatbardha Mustafa Protoduari 08.02.1952 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
286. Fation Prenge Reçi 21.09.1987 Al Rreshen (Mirditë) Ndalim
287. Fation Qerim Collaku 24.08.1981 Al Elbasan Arrest Me Burg
288. Fatjon Dilaver Hazizi 07.04.1981 Al Vidhisht (Fier) Denim Me Burg
289. Fatmir Ahmet Bregu 25.02.1965 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
290. Fatmir Mustafa Maloku 01.01.1976 Al Fier Arrestim
291. Fatmir Rakip Bodeci 09.11.1966 Al Gjirokastër Denim Me Burg
292. Fatmira Mustafa Beu 23.01.1964 Al Durrës Arrest Me Burg
293. Fatos Shaban Kapllani 14.08.1962 Al Pogradec Denim Me Burg
294. Fatos Xhemal Alia 06.01.1977 Al Lezhë Arrestim
295. Ferdije Elmas Ago 30.03.1960 Al Vodez (Berat) Denim Me Burg
296. Ferdinand Hektor Sporeja 21.07.1971 Al Tiranë Arrest Me Burg
297. Feride Zeqir Ismailisufaj 15.08.1975 Al Çerem (Tropojë) Arrestim
298. Festim Hysen Lusha 22.09.1968 Al Fushe Krujë (Krujë) Arrest Me Burg
299. Flamur Adem Malaj 01.01.1972 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
300. Flamur Ali Dautaj 25.04.1977 Al Mallakastër Denim Me Burg
301. Flamur Isuf Metaj 28.11.1978 Al Kukës Ndalim
302. Flamur Ramiz Kacmoli 04.03.1976 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
303. Flamur Xhemal Hida 16.08.1980 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
304. Flogert Themi Kola 06.12.1980 Al Sheq (Fier) Denim Me Burg
305. Florant Ded Shkreta 12.01.1985 Al Fushe-mamurras (Laç) Denim Me Burg
306. Flordi Luli Sulaj 30.01.1986 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
307. Florenc Gjovalin Marku 01.01.1982 Al Shkodër Arrestim
308. Floresha Nuri Veizaj 31.01.1951 Al Vlorë Denim Me Burg
309. Florian Bahri Shtalbi 27.10.1971 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
310. Florian Perparim Kura 07.07.1975 Al Tepelenë Denim Me Burg
311. Florian Ramazan Plaku 14.05.1978 Al Shenavlash (Durrës) Denim Me Burg
312. Florjan Fadil Duqi 04.03.1981 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
313. Florjan Nazif Ferzaj 28.06.1984 Al Ballsh (Mallakastër) Denim Me Burg
314. Fotaq Stefan Gushi 03.05.1963 Al Gjirokastër Denim Me Burg
315. Foto Llukan Laska 30.08.1981 Al Kakoz (Gjirokastër) Denim Me Burg
316. Fran Gjergji Mema 01.01.1967 Al Fierze (Pukë) Denim Me Burg
317. Francesk Vlash Lala 19.03.1961 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
318. Fredi Ritvan Gora 14.05.1974 Al Buçimas (Pogradec) Denim Me Burg
319. Fredi Veli Sinanllari 01.01.1982 Al Elbasan Denim Me Burg
320. Fredi Xhuma Karimanllari 28.01.1980 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
321. Frrok Zef Mehilli 01.01.1970 Al Pukë Denim Me Burg
322. Gani Lame Harizi 24.10.1984 Al Tepelenë Denim Me Burg
323. Gani Qazim Shehu 01.01.1966 Al Fier Ndalim
324. Gazmend Durim Nurja 13.08.1984 Al Tiranë Ndalim
325. Gazmir Besim Mullaliu 15.02.1982 Al Durrës Arrestim
326. Gazmir Lavderim Lola 24.08.1983 Al Turan (Tepelenë) Denim Me Burg
327. Gazmir Petrit Bakijasi 22.10.1973 Al Lushnjë Ndalim
328. Genc Refik Meniku 18.03.1971 Al Tiranë Arrestim
329. Genci Sami Dervishi 19.02.1984 Al Tepelenë Denim Me Burg
330. Genci Xhaferr Hysa 10.05.1976 Al Borizane (Krujë) B. Te Perjeteshem
331. Gentian Ali Hamzaj 01.01.0001 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
332. Gentian Halit Siami 06.12.1976 Al Shijak (Durrës) Denim Me Burg
333. Gentian Haxhi Ademi 25.04.1977 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
334. Gentian Petrit Lici 06.03.1976 Al Peqin Arrest Me Burg
335. Gentian Tomor Kane 14.08.1976 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
336. Gentjan Hasan Keci 23.10.1977 Al Thumane (Krujë) Arrestim
337. Geraldo Remzi Osmenaj 17.11.1983 Al Lushnjë Denim Me Burg
338. Gezim Adem Kuci 17.02.1951 Al Selenice (Vlorë) Arrestim
339. Gezim Bajram Kobuzi 05.02.1966 Al Berat Ndalim
340. Gezim Besim Rizvani 20.10.1979 Al Korçë Arrest Me Burg
341. Gezim Ferit Çela 01.01.1977 Al Elbasan Denim Me Burg
342. Gezim Gjon Prenga 04.05.1975 Al Mirditë Arrest Me Burg
343. Gezim Hamza Dervishi 30.01.1959 Al Durrës Arrest Me Burg
344. Gezim Hasan Stravecka 02.09.1967 Al Fier Ndalim
345. Gezim Idajet Coku 07.05.1969 Al Lushnjë Ndalim
346. Gezim Pal Qarkaj 28.03.1976 Al Pukë Ndalim
347. Gezim Riza Plesha 02.10.1970 Al Burrel (Mat) Denim Me Burg
348. Gezim Sali Blakcori 10.09.1958 Al Tiranë Ndalim
349. Gezim Sulejman Hazizi 13.09.1978 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
350. Gjelosh Vathi Livadhi 01.01.1976 Al Shkodër Arrestim
351. Gjergj Luke Babaj 15.01.1960 Al Koplik Arrestim
352. Gjergj Zef Çupi 04.02.1969 Al Kaçinar (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
353. Gjergji Rushit Xhihani 19.04.1972 Al Korçë Denim Me Burg
354. Gjin Kol Kulla 15.09.1959 Al Ndrejaj (Shkodër) Denim Me Burg
355. Gjin Leke Gjoni 24.04.1962 Al B.curri Ndalim
356. Gjin Llesh Buci 15.02.1960 Al Rubik (Mirditë) Ndalim
357. Gjok Zef Gjoni 13.02.1949 Al Lezhë Arrestim
358. Gjon Zef Kola 11.04.1955 Al Shkodër Ndalim
359. Gjovalin Llesh Karraj 29.06.1979 Al Kthelle Eperm (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
360. Gjovalin Ndue Gjoka 23.06.1982 Al Mirditë Denim Me Burg
361. Gjovalin Ndue Lesi 29.03.1969 Al Rrasfik (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
362. Gramos Hazis Yzeiri 06.05.1971 Al Fier Arrest Me Burg
363. Gramos Mustafa Hoxha 08.06.1962 Al Ura Vajgurore (Berat) Denim Me Burg
364. Gramos Rapo Shkurti 07.01.1978 Al Kuçovë Denim Me Burg
365. Gramoz Nuri Sollaku 14.05.1981 Al Lushnjë Arrest Me Burg
366. Gurie Bexhet Koci 03.05.1971 Al Lushnjë Ndalim
367. Hajdar Muharrem Llani 10.07.1952 Al Cudhi Kamit (Krujë) 25 Vjet Burg
368. Hajri Qamil Selimi 05.03.1963 Al Suke (Përmet) Denim Me Burg
369. Haki Adem Lugja 08.03.1967 Al Mirditë Ndalim
370. Halim Rexhep Sulo 08.03.1982 Al Rrajce Fushe Denim Me Burg
371. Halim Shaban Curra 26.05.1982 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
372. Hamdi Zenel Koni 03.06.1965 Al Krujë Denim Me Burg
373. Hamit Dino Malaj 02.03.1975 Al Molisht (Berat) Denim Me Burg
374. Hamit Sulejman Koçi 01.02.1937 Al Tiranë Ndalim
375. Hamit Xhetan Ramadani 30.03.1981 Al Peshkopi Denim Me Burg
376. Hasan Bajram Sinamati 22.07.1980 Al Bushat (Kukës) Denim Me Burg
377. Haziz Tafik Xhyra 15.03.1946 Al Peqin Arrest Me Burg
378. Hektor Agim Mustafa 11.04.1976 Al Vlorë Denim Me Burg
379. Hekuran Bajram Smajli 01.12.1980 Al Strikçan (Bulqizë) Ndalim
380. Helidon Ramazan Becka 07.07.1975 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
381. Herman Bexhet Shabanaj 10.03.1970 Al Fier Arrest Me Burg
382. Hito Sinan Petroshati 20.02.1958 Al Vlorë Arrestim
383. Hyrije Osmen Greku 19.02.1960 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
384. Hysen Beqir Gjecuka 19.04.1944 Al Mamurras (Laç) Arrestim
385. Hysni Ibrahim Calliku 17.09.1948 Al Durrës Arrestim
386. Hysni Shaban Vatoci 19.11.1968 Al Bujan (Tropojë) Denim Me Burg
387. Hytbi Reshat Lila 01.08.1957 Al Sukth (Durrës) Denim Me Burg
388. Idajet Ismail Zeneli 13.11.1972 Al Bulqizë Arrest Me Burg
389. Idriz Rexhep Pepnika 30.08.1959 Al Lekurtaj (Tropojë) Arrestim
390. Ilia Fatmir Havo 22.05.1984 Al Libohove (Gjirokastër) Denim Me Burg
391. Ilir Abdulla Cemeta 27.12.1982 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
392. Ilir Azem Xhakja 05.11.1974 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
393. Ilir Brahim Metaliaj 07.03.1975 Al Dragobi (Tropojë) Arrest Me Burg
394. Ilir Bujar Narta 03.12.1970 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
395. Ilir Dhamo Gabeta 05.04.1966 Al Korçë Denim Me Burg
396. Ilir Gjon Perndoj 06.02.1986 Al Lezhë Denim Me Burg
397. Ilir Hajdar Shosha 24.12.1974 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
398. Ilir Hysen Buza 12.03.1973 Al Krujë Denim Me Burg
399. Ilir Rexhep Sinaj 07.04.1970 Al Kukës Arrest Me Burg
400. Ilir Rrapo Bazaj 19.02.1971 Al Sinje (Berat) Denim Me Burg
401. Ilir Servet Sinani 27.06.1973 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
402. Ilir Shaban Sokolaj 11.04.1976 Al B.curri Denim Me Burg
403. Ilir Solo Pask 11.09.1979 Al Durrës Ndalim
404. Ilirian Berhan Tyli 24.07.1976 Al Shkodër Arrest Me Burg
405. Ilirian Halil Arapi 01.01.1973 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
406. Ilirjan Bektash Dragoj 02.01.1982 Al Zhepove (Përmet) Denim Me Burg
407. Ilirjan Dalan Emini 13.01.1984 Al Shales (Sarandë) Denim Me Burg
408. Ilirjan Piro Topi 02.08.1980 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
409. Ilirjan Sulejman Cani 01.05.1973 Al Mat Arrestim
410. Iljaz Rrahim Demaj 19.09.1983 Al Gjinaj (Has) Denim Me Burg
411. Ilmi Hamid Koçi 14.04.1986 Al Tiranë Ndalim
412. Ilmi Shaqir Kila 10.02.1965 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
413. Ismail Xhemal Cela 01.01.1959 Al Velçan I Mokres Arrestim
414. Ismet Riza Druci 01.01.1975 Al Myç (Kukës) Arrest Me Burg
415. Ismet Riza Oruci 08.04.1975 Al Kukës Arrest Me Burg
416. Isuf Izet Disha 27.03.1963 Al Fushe Bulqizë Denim Me Burg
417. Isuf Petrit Xhela 29.10.1981 Al Roskovec (Fier) Ndalim
418. Izet Idriz Haxhia 09.07.1966 Al B.curri Ndalim
419. Jak Mark Gjini 10.12.1966 Al Tresh (Lezhë) Ndalim
420. Jani Lytfi Fejzollari 01.01.1953 Al Pogradec Denim Me Burg
421. Jani Myslim Tollozhina 19.02.1978 Al Buçimas (Pogradec) Denim Me Burg
422. Jani Pullumb Ibro 21.05.1982 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
423. Jani Trim Onjea 09.06.1979 Al Fushe Bardhe Denim Me Burg
424. Jani Vladimir Ceco 12.10.1978 Al Gjirokastër Ndalim
425. Jasim Riza Avdyli 05.09.1968 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
426. Jetmir Mexhit Shoti 01.01.1980 Al Lezhë Arrestim
427. Jonuz Abaz Jangulli 01.02.1974 Al Gotvi (Bulqizë) Denim Me Burg
428. Jonuz Barjam Kullsi 09.06.1962 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
429. Jorgo Mynyr Tare 05.11.1969 Al Geshtenjas (Pogradec) Denim Me Burg
430. Jorgo Spiro Drazho 03.11.1956A Al GjirokastërN Ndalim
431. Julian Lufta Keci 31.10.1978 Al Kukës Arrestim
432. Julian Xhezmi Abazaj 20.10.1982 Al Vlorë Denim Me Burg
433. Kamber Reshat Kazazaj06.08.1962 Al Patos (Fier) Ndalim
434. Kastriot Asaf Basho 11.05.1968 Al Lazarat (Gjirokastër) Ndalim
435. Kastriot Baki Dervishi 15.04.1978 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
436. Kastriot Guri Jaupi0 01.01.1975 Al Berat B. Te Perjeteshem
437. Kastriot Haki Bregu 28.03.1954 Al Elbasan Denim Me Burg
438. Kastriot Imer Brahaj 07.11.1979 Al Kerrnaj (Tropojë) Denim Me Burg
439. Kastriot Luto Rrokaj 15.11.1975 Al Cakran (Fier) Arrestim
440. Kastriot Myfit Frasher 15.10.1968 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
441. Kastriot Selim Hoxha0 08.09.1964 Al Osmenzeze E Re Denim Me Burg
442. Kel Jaku Deda 01.01.1977 Al Pukë Denim Me Burg
443. Kel ZefLLleshi 23.10.1982 Al Shperdhet 2 (Laç) Arrest Me Burg
444. Kelmend AngjelinBABajraktari 09.06.1977 Al Pukë Arrest Me Burg
445. Kimet Gani Xhulaj 30.10.1980 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
446. Klajdi Astit Arap 04.06.1985 Al Elbasan Denim Me Burg
447. Klaudio Vath Pipa 30.12.1981 Al Elbasan Arrest Me Burg
448. Kliton Hysen Dobrani1 15.07.1975 Al Durrës Ndalim
449. Klodian Hysni Fejzulla 24.02.1976 Al Kuçovë Denim Me Burg
450. Klodian Ramazan Leka 18.06.1983 Al Librazhd Denim Me Burg
451. Klodian Tomorr Cerriku 616.06.1980 Al Elbasan Arrest Me Burg
452. Korab Sinan Deda 16.05.1977 Al Peshkopi Arrestim
453. Kosta Filip Dumi 23.07.1983 Al Vlorë Arrest Me Burg
454. Kosta Filip Duni 16.12.1950 Al Vlorë Ndalim
455. Kosta Meleq Tahirka 06.04.1966 Al Korçë Ndalim
456. Kosta Nikolla Papa 10.02.1956 Al Sarandë Denim Me Burg
457. Kostandin Llazar Mone 14.04.1963 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
458. Kostandin Sotir Kola 17.05.1963 Al Fier Ndalim
459. Krenar Dalip Shkurti 29.04.1969 Al Perlat (Durrës) Denim Me Burg
460. Krenar Pellumb Troka 09.03.1971 Al Frakull (Fier} Denim Me Burg
461. Krenar Tefik Cobo 01.01.1972 Al Levan (Fier) Denim Me Burg
462. Krenar Xhelal Binozi 11.10.1968 Al Vlorë Arrest Me Burg
463. Krenar Xhemil Malaj 07.07.1987 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
464. Kreshnik Arshi Limo 03.01.1984 Al Vlorë Denim Me Burg
465. Kreshnik Fatmir Halilaj 27.08.1981 Al Tiranë Ndalim
466. Kreshnik HekuranLMullameti9.09.06.1985 Al Maqellare (Peshkopi} Denim Me Burg
467. Kreshnik Reshit Farruku 28.04.1974 Al Shijak (Durrës) Ndalim
468. Kreshnik Riza Hyka 07.02.1983 Al Krujë Arrest Me Burg
469. Kreshnik Çun Ismaili 15.06.1982 Al Pukë Denim Me Burg
470. Kristaq Andrea Caca 21.10.1965 Al Korçë Denim Me Burg
471. Kristina Dede Dushku 20.09.1960 Al Kurbnesh (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
472. Kristo Sotir Kotorri 10.07.1975 Al Kreshove (Përmet) Denim Me Burg
473. Kristo Vasil Goxhaj 02.09.1979 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
474. Kristo XhevahirJFejzollari1.01.01.1978 Al Pogradec Denim Me Burg
475. Kujtim Han Gjokola 30.09.1964 Al RLure E Vjeter Denim Me Burg
476. Kujtim Prele Vukaj 17.12.1973 Al B.curri Arrest Me Burg
477. Kujtim Preng Nezha 27.07.1976 Al Krujë Arrestim
478. Kujtim Ragip Vajushi 01.01.1967 Al Shkodër Denim Me Burg
479. Kujtim Sulejman Lena 15.08.1974 Al Mat Denim Me Burg
480. Landa Mesut Kerci 30.07.1977 Al Gradishte (Lushnjë) Denim Me Burg
481. Ledian Ali Tira 03.06.1979 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
482. Ledian Besnik Vela 10.08.1985 Al Tepelenë Ndalim
483. Lek Gjon Cara 09.03.1952 Al Stojan (Mat) Arrest Me Burg
484. Leke Mirash Kullaj 01.01.1978 Al Shkodër Denim Me Burg
485. Leke Nik Pjetri 01.01.1973 Al Pukë Denim Me Burg
486. Leke Tom Ndoj 01.01.1974 Al Oblike E Madhe Denim Me Burg
487. Leonard Besim Shehu 09.05.1982 Al Shtiqen (Kukës) Denim Me Burg
488. Leonard Gezim Hajdini 01.01.1973 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
489. Leonard Gezim Pikli 23.01.1972 Al Krujë Arrest Me Burg
490. Leonard Nelo Koçi 27.04.1966 Al Gjirokastër Arrest Me Burg
491. Leonidha Sotiraq Kamburi20.03.1965 Al Korçë Denim Me Burg
492. Liljana Flamur Menga 01.03.1965 Al Tiranë Arrestim
493. Liljana Tetem Elmazi 20.05.1968 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
494. Llesh Gjon Lleshi 25.02.1965 Al Pukë Denim Me Burg
495. Llesh Prenga Ndreca 26.01.1965 Al Xhuxhe (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
496. Lodovik Llesh Syziu 30.09.1977 Al Malaj (Mirditë) Ndalim
497. Lorenc Agim Zykollari 09 09.03.1983 Al Skrapar Denim Me Burg
498. Lorenc Bajram Hyseni 01.07.1971 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
499. Lorenc Lek Gjinaj 20.10.1986 Al Mamurras (Laç) Denim Me Burg
500. Lorenc Prek Nikolla 05.05.1969 Al Rreshen (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
501. Lorenc Qemal Sula 10.12.1985 Al Mat Denim Me Burg
502. Luan Bajram Qevani 10.08.1967 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
503. Luan Fran Kola 24.04.1973 Al Nderfane (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
504. Luan Gjergj Bushaj 31.07.1981 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
505. Luan Hasan Keci 2.12.02.1971 Al Thumane (Krujë) Arrestim
506. Luan Ismail Curri 01.01.1967 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
507. Luan Sali Sata 01.01.1972 Al Mat Arrestim
508. Luan Sinan Kupa 10.11.1975 Al Fushe Krujë (Krujë) Denim Me Burg
509. Luftim Ilmi Topalli 01.01.1973 Al Peshkopi Arrest Me Burg
510. Lulezim Beqir Hysa 16.12.1967 Al Tiranë Ndalim
511. Lulezim Njazi Ceka 10.10.1960 Al Zerqan (Bulqizë) Denim Me Burg
512. Lulezim Tefik Cobo 01.01.1975 Al Fier Arrest Me Burg
513. Lulzim Ali Cuku 01.01.1975 Al Peshkopi Denim Me Burg
514. Lumije Halit Hoxha 06.05.1964 Al Rreth Kale Denim Me Burg
515. Lumturi Gafur Boduri 17. 3.1980 Al Shupenze (Bulqizë) Denim Me Burg
516. Lush Gjon Gjoni 01.01.1971 Al Pukë Denim Me Burg
517. Majlinda Ramazan Lami25.05.1971 Al Krujë Denim Me Burg
518. Maksim Ilmi Topalli 23.08.1976 Al Peshkopi Arrest Me Burg
519. Maksim Mitat Çaçi 20.04.1981 Al Peshtan (Korçë) Ndalim
520. Malo Avdi Gremi 10.07.1954 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
521. Maltin Shefqet Veliu 01.01.1971 Al Mbrostar-ura (Fier) Arrestim
522. Manuela Llazar Gogu 03.11.1964 Al Tiranë Arrest Me Burg
523. Mariglen Bedri Abazi 22.01.1976 Al Lac Denim Me Burg
524. Mariglen Kadri Sejdini 27.07.1989 Al Sukth (Durrës) Arrest Me Burg
525. Maringel Thoma Çoko 11.11.1979 Al Gjirokastër Denim Me Burg
526. Mario Adem Lika 25.08.1988 Al Gjirokastër Denim Me Burg
527. Mariol Fatmir Brisku 09.06.1980 Al Elbasan Denim Me Burg
528. Mark Gjon Marku 01.01.0001 Al Lajthize (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
529. Mark Ndrece Nikolli 28.04.1964 Al Domgjon (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
530. Markel Dalip Muho 23.03.1979 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
531. Marsel Feim Kora 05.10.1985 Al Korçë Denim Me Burg
532. Marsel Metan Hida 17.03.1985 Al Elbasan Denim Me Burg
533. Martin Mexhit Gjuci 04.10.1982 Al Mat Denim Me Burg
534. Martin Ndrec Ndoj 01.01.1981 Al Mirditë Arrestim
535. Martin Sefedin Begaj 15.01.1979 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
536. Martin Zef Kaza 28.05.1971 Al Mashterkor (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
537. Medi Aqif Koldashi 15.12.1972 Al Kukës Denim Me Burg
538. Mensur Rrahman Murrizi 10.06.1956 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
539. Mersin Memin Cela 01.09.1974 Al Golem I Madh (Lushnjë) Arrest Me Burg
540. Midat Murat Canaj 01.01.1961 Al Lapardha (Vlorë) Ndalim
541. Miftar Bashkim Xheleshi 07.02.1983 Al Bulqizë Arrest Me Burg
542. Mihal Mite Puleri 24.07.1979 Al Gjirokastër Denim Me Burg
543. Mihallaq Andon Moja 12.10.1949 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
544. Mikel Bashkim Nazeraj 21.03.1984 Al Cakran (Fier) Denim Me Burg
545. Mikel Ndue Pellumbi 01.01.1978 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
546. Miklor Zef Çoçaj 01.01.1984 Al Lezhë Denim Me Burg
547. Miranda Qemal Kalo 05.03.1980 Al Tiranë Arrestim
548. Mirdash Sali Xhani 02.02.1962 Al Panjohur Ndalim
549. Mirjan Dylber Plaka 04.06.1970 Al Kuçovë Denim Me Burg
550. Mirjeta Mustafa Lika 25.05.1983 Al Krujë Denim Me Burg
551. Mirteza Zenel Shemsho 16.02.1973 Al Lazarat (Gjirokastër) Denim Me Burg
552. Mirush Tomorr Jareci 21.05.1973 Al Durrës Arrestim
553. Mondi Shaban Guri 23.08.1978 Al Mes (Shkodër) Denim Me Burg
554. Muhamet Sadik Kraho 10.05.1966 Al Berat Arrest Me Burg
555. Muharem Xhezo Mahmutaj 28.12.1982 Al Gjirokastër Ndalim
556. Musa Rrapi Protoduari 28.08.1945 Al Berat B. te Perjeteshem
557. Musa Tefit Skrapalliu 23.10.1963 Al Podgoran (Përmet) Denim Me Burg
558. Musa Zylfo Katirai 13.07.1975 Al Memaliaj (Tepelenë) Denim Me Burg
559. Mustafa Ramazan Xhafa 05.09.1960 Al Zikxhafaj (Kavajë) Denim Me Burg
560. Myftar Muhamet Myftari 01.01.1950 Al Kryezi (Pukë) Denim Me Burg
561. Myrteza Halit Arifaj 17.07.1977 Al Pukë Denim Me Burg
562. Naim Faslli Kurti 01.01.1978 Al Mat Arrest Me Burg
563. Naim Qemaledin Qerimi 08.12.1968 Al Durrës Arrestim
564. Naim Ramazan Dunga 12.09.1966 Al Shijak (Durrës) Denim Me Burg
565. Napolon Sabri Keta 11.06.1980 Al Bulqizë Denim Me Burg
566. Nard Mark Lazri 25.06.1983 Al Shkodër Denim Me Burg
567. Nasyri Xhaferr Rrapaj 24.05.1959 Al Tepelenë Arrestim
568. Nderim Mark Shtjefni 01.01.1974 Al Lezhë Ndalim
569. Ndoc Zef Gjergji 15.08.1964 Al Shkodër Arrest Me Burg
570. Ndok Llesh Gjeka 08.02.1968 Al Lezhë Arrestim
571. Ndrek Nikoll Gjoklaj 13.12.1973 Al B.curri Denim Me Burg
572. Ndricim Shefqet Luka 05.07.1974 Al Tiranë RArrestim
573. Ndue Ded Gjergji 29.09.1974 Al Mirditë Arrestim
574. Ndue Llesh Prenga 16.02.1956 Al Rreshen (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
575. Ndue Zef Pepa 01.12.1949 Al Shengjin (Lezhë) Arrestim
576. Neritan Qani Cjapi 01.01.1972 Al Marinez (Fier) Arrest Me Burg
577. Nertil Tahir Saraci 05.08.1984 Al Picar (Gjirokastër) Denim Me Burg
578. Nexhmedin Selman Qevani 06.11.1978 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
579. Nexhmi Kasem Haxhini 23.02.1963 Al Zikxhafaj (Kavajë) Denim Me Burg
580. Nikolin Frrok Gjeta 08.01.1976 Al Malaj (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
581. Nikolin Ndue Marku 06.02.1977 Al Gurth-spaç (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
582. Nikoll Gjergj Daci 25.01.1965 Al Mat Arrestim
583. Nikoll Gjin Marku 01.01.1980 Al Shkodër Denim Me Burg
584. Nikolla Arefi Blaceri 18.08.1978 Al Pogradec Ndalim
585. Nikollaq Uan Naci 01.01.1962 Al Sheqishte (Fier) Arrest Me Burg
586. Nikolle Leke Demaj 02.06.1950 Al Shkodër Arrest Me Burg
587. Norbis Idajet Goxhaj 02.11.1971 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
588. Nosh Jakup Bela 23.05.1973 Al Lezhë Denim Me Burg
589. Nuri Haxhi Facja 10.07.1982 Al Xhyre (Librazhd) Ndalim
590. Orgest Enver Verlaci 01.01.1986 Al Durrës Arrestim
591. Orion Ideal Dervishi 13.09.1975 Al Durrës Ndalim
592. Orion Ideal Dervishi 13.09.1975 Al Durrës Ndalim
593. Orion Ymer Mero 11.06.1975 Al Kuçovë Denim Me Burg
594. Ornel Maksim Bajrami 30.01.1981 Al Vlorë Arrestim
595. Ornela Shefqet Domi 10.08.1980 Al Xhafzotaj (Durrës) Denim Me Burg
596. Ortenca Gani Balla 30.03.1986 Al Elbasan Denim Me Burg
597. Osman Naxhi Fuga 12.08.1956 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
598. Pajtim Arshi Bejaj 01.02.1955 Al Gernec (Vlorë) Ndalim
599. Pajtim Fiqiri Zykaj 29.09.1981 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
600. Pal Gjok Malçi 21.02.1967 Al Shkopet (Laç) Denim Me Burg
601. Pal Gjoke Colaj 16.03.1973 Al Koplik Arrestim
602. Pal Zef Marku 01.01.1960 Al Kallmet (Tiranë) Arrestim
603. Panajot Gani Misku 08.11.1969 Al Velçe (Vlorë) Denim Me Burg
604. Panajot Ilia Mejdi 19.07.1978 Al Qesarat (Tepelenë) Denim Me Burg
605. Paris Pellumb Seitaj 13.09.1983 Al Mallakastër Denim Me Burg
606. Paskal Leçi Bombaj 06.05.1942 Al Selenice (Vlorë) Denim Me Burg
607. Paulin Vlash Margjini 03.03.1967 Al Kurbnesh (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
608. Pavli Lili Ferro 25.01.1969 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
609. Pavlin Leke Mirashi 01.01.1962 Al Pukë Denim Me Burg
610. Pavlin Mark Prenga 02.06.1982 Al Kukës Denim Me Burg
611. Pellumb Rrapush Xhaferri 03.04.1964 Al Lushnjë Arrestim
612. Pellumb Sherif Joca 11.10.1960 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
613. Pellumb Tomorr Cerriku 09.02.1984 Al Elbasan Arrest Me Burg
614. Pellumb Xhaferr Qama 02.08.1984 Al Skrapar Denim Me Burg
615. Pellumb Zaim Beshiri 01.01.2005 Al Kukës Denim Me Burg
616. Pellump Idris Bregu 20.08.1980 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
617. Perikli Mark Marku 05.04.1964 Al Shkodër Arrestim
618. Perikli Nafi Caushaj 12.05.1971 Al Skrapar Arrest Me Burg
619. Perparim Ahmet Hyseni 01.01.1975 Al Pukë Denim Me Burg
620. Perparim Hekuran Xhafaj 05.12.1971 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
621. Perparim Mehmet Modani 07.02.1961 Al Babine (Tropojë) Denim Me Burg
622. Perparim Ruzhdi Jemini 10.10.1973 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
623. Petraq Dhosi Dhoska 19.06.1958 Al Permet Denim Me Burg
624. Petraq Kosta Ziu 29.12.1963 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
625. Petrit Abaz Bushi 15.02.1960 Al Lis (Mat) Arrestim
626. Petrit Adem Menalla 15.10.1970 Al Librazhd Denim Me Burg
627. Petrit Hamza Ejupi 30.12.1973 Al Kavajë Arrestim
628. Petrit Jemin Sulejmani 21.04.1972 Al Fier Arrest Me Burg
629. Petrit Kol Hila 01.02.1972 Al Mabe (Lezhë) Arrestim
630. Petrit Mirash Thana 07.04.1972 Al Panjohur Ndalim
631. Petrit Nikoll Dushi 01.02.1971 Al Kaçinar (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
632. Petrit Sami Muho 19.09.1968 Al Fier Arrest Me Burg
633. Petrit Tefik Lici 29.12.1949 Al Elbasan Arrest Me Burg
634. Piro Ligor Binjaku 15.06.1964 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
635. Pjeter Dede Lekstakaj 04.09.1948 Al Lezhë Arrestim
636. Pjeter Mark Bardhi 08.02.1959 Al Nderfushaz (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
637. Pjeter Ndue Loka 30.07.1977 Al Fane (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
638. Platon Bert Pepa 10.04.1979 Al Fier Ndalim
639. Preng Mark Laska 18.05.1957 Al Laç (Mat) Denim Me Burg
640. Prenge Gjon Doda 14.01.1975 Al Rreshen (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
641. Qendrim Petro Jorgo 26.02.1962 Al Gjirokastër Arrest Me Burg
642. Raimonda Ismail Asllani 14.04.1965 Al Tiranë Ndalim
643. Rajmond Hekuran Mesuti 01.01.1966 Al Tiranë Arrestim
644. Ramazan Haxhi Sina 11.01.1959 Al Lushnjë Denim Me Burg
645. Ramiz Xhavit Hushi 15.09.1986 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
646. Rention Kondi Toslluku 16.07.1977 Al Berat Arrestim
647. Resmi Lutfi Dida 31.03.1977 Al Maqellare (Peshkopi) Denim Me Burg
648. Riza Myftar Alikaj 01.12.1954 Al Gjirokastër Denim Me Burg
649. Robert Elmaz Shallari 30.04.1975 Al Greve (Skrapar) Denim Me Burg
650. Robert Rasim Meziu 25.04.1985 Al Muhurri (Peshkopi) Denim Me Burg
651. Robert Simon Prendi 7.02.1959 Al Fushe Krujë (Krujë) Arrest Me Burg
652. Rogert Fadil Varaku 05.06.1988 Al Shijak (Durrës) Ndalim
653. Roland Ded Mhilli 01.01.1982 Al Shkodër Arrest Me Burg
654. Roland Hajdar Agolli 01.01.1963 Al Tiranë Arrestim
655. Roland Mark Lleshaj 03.02.1972 Al Mirditë Denim Me Burg
656. Roland Rahman Kurti 18.02.1985 Al Shkodër Denim Me Burg
657. Roland Vasil Sota 20.03.1978 Al Fier Arrest Me Burg
658. Roland Xhelo Mahmuti 23.04.1979 Al Lazarat (Gjirokastër) Denim Me Burg
659. Romeo Arqile Gjini 25.05.1967 Al Fier Ndalim
660. Romeo Muharrem Mura29.05.1972 Al Matogjin (Vlorë) Arrest Me Burg
661. Romeo Vladimir Hysi 01.01.1981 Al Vlorë Denim Me Burg
662. Ronaldo SelmanLBallshkeshi 18.04.1983 Al Librazhd Denim Me Burg
663. Rrahman Bajram Memolla 01.01.1949 Al Kavajë Denim Me Burg
664. Rrapo Bujar Kuka 27.08.1981 Al Kurjan (Fier) Arrest Me Burg
665. Rrapo Muco Mucaj 13.10.1965 Al Salari (Tepelenë) Denim Me Burg
666. Rubens Fatos Sela 19.07.1984 Al Fier Arrest Me Burg
667. Ruzhdi Gani Basha 03.05.1974 Al Kukës Denim Me Burg
668. Ruzhdi Tafil Kerçini 15.12.1965 Al Prrenjas (Librazhd) Denim Me Burg
669. Saba Besim Manaj 01.07.1982 Al Peshtan I Madh (Fier) Arrest Me Burg
670. Sabri Hysni Tikvina 25.07.1968 Al Shijak (Durrës) Arrest Me Burg
671. Sabri Nexhip Shurdhi 25.03.1980 Al Lazarat (Gjirokastër) Denim Me Burg
672. Sadik Abdulla Marku 25.01.1973 Al Peshkopi Denim Me Burg
673. Sadri Abaz Lala 28.07.1983 Al Kukës Denim Me Burg
674. Saimir Flamur Kabaj 27.06.1988 Al Tepelenë Arrest Me Burg
675. Saimir Nevruz Xhebexhiu 27.08.1985 Al Gramsh Arrest Me Burg
676. Saimir Nexhip Koci 02.08.1985 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
677. Saimir Rrapi Metani 30.12.1979 Al Ura Vajgurore (Berat) Denim Me Burg
678. Sajmir Shaban Pepa 03.08.1983 Al Gjon (Mat) Denim Me Burg
679. Sali Bashkim Kuka 27.04.1980 Al Kurjan (Fier) Arrest Me Burg
680. Saliko Fejzo Dajlani 02.04.1968 Al Gjirokastër Ndalim
681. Sami Kros Meta 20.10.1978 Al Shijak (Durrës) Arrestim
682. Sami Ram Dermishaj 30.03.1978 Al Kasaj (Tropojë) Denim Me Burg
683. Sander Ndue Deda 10.09.1981 Al Peshqesh (Mirditë) Arrest Me Burg
684. Sazan Rustem Xhaferaj 24.02.1971 Al Permet Denim Me Burg
685. Sebastjan Agron Nanaj 25.08.1986 Al Vlorë Arrest Me Burg
686. Sefret Qerim Alliaj 04.02.1928 Al Cakran (Fier) Denim Me Burg
687. Seit Gezim Xhunga 11.03.1983 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
688. Selim Engjell Plaku 21.04.1987 Al Korçë Ndalim
689. Selvi Alem Liçaj 05.11.1935 Al Terbaç (Vlorë) Denim Me Burg
690. Serjan Serjan Stani 15.08.1930 Al Ngjeqar (Fier) Denim Me Burg
691. Shaban Hasan Shtaro 06.01.1964 Al Lushnjë Ndalim
692. Shaban Haxhi Haxhia 10.08.1950 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
693. Sherif Shyqyri Degavelli 12.02.1964 Al Durrës Ndalim
694. Shkelqim Feti Beqiraj 01.06.7980 Al Mallakastër Denim Me Burg
695. Shkelqim MusaTProtoduari 05.08.1971 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
696. Shkelqim Osman Sulmetaj21.03.1974 Al Burgajet (Mat) Denim Me Burg
697. Shkelqim Qazim Cakoni 23.03.1978 Al Thumane (Krujë) Denim Me Burg
698. Shkelqim Rakip Sharra 03.05.1960 Al Cerrik (Elbasan) Denim Me Burg
699. Shkelqim Shefqet Allaraj 15.06.1985 Al Domje (Tiranë) Arrestim
700. Shkelqim Xhemil Malaj 07.07.1987 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
701. Shkelzen Aleks Hida 27.05.1984 Al Gjirokastër Denim Me Burg
702. Shkelzen Brahim Metaliaj 17.04.1971 Al Dragobi (Tropojë) Arrest Me Burg
703. Shkelzen Mexhid Jovani 02.02.1973 Al Homezh (Pogradec) Denim Me Burg
704. Shkurte Perparim Mejdani 25.02.1986 Al Fier Arrest Me Burg
705. Shpendi Fadil Xhani 07.09.1987 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
706. Shpetim Brahim Ngjelina 27.01.1968 Al Picar (Gjirokastër) Denim Me Burg
707. Shpetim Qamil Xheçuka 20.05.1975 Al Mat Denim Me Burg
708. Shpetim Rexhep Xhuni 01.01.1975 Al Kalimash (Kukës) Ndalim
709. Shpetim Telha Greca 09.02.1971 Al Xhafzotaj (Durrës) Denim Me Burg
710. Shpetim Xhevit Dema 16.03.1979 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
711. Shpetimtare Fatmir Ibershimi 08.03.1965 Al Elbasan Denim Me Burg
712. Shpresa Demir Rushiti 18.02.1962 Al Tiranë Arrest Me Burg
713. Shpresa Isuf Calliku 18.01.1955 Al Durrës Arrestim
714. Shpresim Shuaip Mehmeti 14.06.1962 Al Shkodër Arrest Me Burg
715. Shqipe Osman Priska 04.07.1967 Al Krujë Denim Me Burg
716. Shqipe Shefqet Rakipi 08.11.1969 Al Krujë Denim Me Burg
717. Shyqyri Isak Sina 15.05.1968 Al Velçan (Librazhd) Denim Me Burg
718. Shyqyri Shpetim Lato 16.10.1981 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
719. Shyqyri Xhaferr Caushaj 23.10.1934 Al Vlorë Denim Me Burg
720. Silvana Kujtim Taullaraj 14.05.1975 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
721. Skender Asqeri Zhiti 15.06.1971 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
722. Skender Gani Koçi 08.04.1975I Al Tiranë Arrest Me Burg
723. Skender Nevruz Mejdani 22.05.1981 Al Fier Ndalim
724. Skender Qazim Driza 10.03.1970 Al Durrës Ndalim
725. Sokol Aqif Byreku 30.08.1983 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
726. Sokol Brahush Hoxha .30.06.1972 Al Fier Ndalim
727. Sokol Frang Bushaj 08.05.1969 Al Bize (Tiranë) B. te Perjeteshem
728. Sokol Gjek Kalaj 05.08.1970 Al Vukpalaj Denim Me Burg
729. Sokol Haki Koci 10.04.1971 Al Shijak (Durrës) Ndalim
730. Sokol Nebi Sinanllari 04.06.1982 Al Pogradec Denim Me Burg
731. Sokol Pjeter Doda 25.02.1970 Al Lezhë Arrestim
732. Sokol Zenel Methoxha 13.06.1965 Al Skrapar Denim Me Burg
733. Sotir Fari Gjika 20.04.1960 Al Skrapar Denim Me Burg
734. Spartak Agron Cukaj 12.02.1976 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
735. Spiro Flamur Lalaj 01.12.1977 Al Fier Denim Me Burg
736. Spiro Paskal Sotiri 13.05.1984 Al Mollas (Ersekë) Denim Me Burg
737. Stefan Spiro Binjaku 11.01.1982 Al Gjirokastër Denim Me Burg
738. Stela Lili Ndrecka 01.01.1980 Al Lushnjë Arrestim
739. Stiljan Bujar Berberi 04.10.1980 Al Buçimas (Pogradec) Denim Me Burg
740. Sul Muharrem Hoxha 01.01.1978 Al Brenoge (Has) Arrest Me Burg
741. Teki Ismail Alla 01.01.1969 Al Gostime (Elbasan) Arrestim
742. Tesfit Beqir Tota 08.05.1974 Al Kukës Denim Me Burg
743. Teshar Shefki Doçi 17.08.1975 Al Ushtelenca (Peshkopi) Arrest Me Burg
744. Teuta Mustafa Lika 28.03.1976 Al Krujë Denim Me Burg
745. Thodhori Idriz Haskaj 22.10.1956 Al Vlorë Denim Me Burg
746. Thoma Nikollaq Shkurti 18.09.1977 Al Fier
747. Tin Gjergj Doci 01.01.1973 Al Mirditë Arrestim
748. Tom Nikoll Ndoj 01.01.1967 Al Rreshen (Mirditë) Arrestim
749. Tomorr Abaz Jangulli 12.03.1972 Al Gotvi (Bulqizë) Denim Me Burg
750. Ton Zef Rroku 28.01.1978 Al Shkodër Denim Me Burg
751. Tonin Pal Pjetri 18.02.1982 Al Mirditë Denim Me Burg
752. Toptan Imer Visha 17.08.1979 Al Kolesjan (Kukës) Denim Me Burg
753. Tristan Pilo Peci 18.11.1984 Al Elbasan Arrest Me Burg
754. Turhan Ethem Abazaj 14.12.1979 Al Permet Denim Me Burg
755. Urim Fiqiri Isaku 02.10.1984 Al Peshkopi Denim Me Burg
756. Urim Haki Piku 26.01.1977 Al Peshkopi Arrestim
757. Urim Kadri Ramçi 08.02.1981 Al Shkodër Arrest Me Burg
758. Urim Qemal Lika 01.01.1976 Al Bulqizë Denim Me Burg
759. Uzri Islam Tomçini 01.11.1957 Al Peshkopi Denim Me Burg
760. Valdomir Meno Buci 21.07.1977 Al Gjirokastër Denim Me Burg
761. Valentin Fran Doda 29.09.1978 Al Shtrez (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
762. Valmira Njazi Mahmutaj 11.02.1985 Al Karkanjoz (Berat) Arrest Me Burg
763. Valter Kujtim Ahmetaij 17.03.1984 Al B.curri Ndalim
764. Vangjel Rakip Rumnici 09.03.1968 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
765. Vasil Demir Gjyshja 29.03.1969 Al Lushnjë Arrest Me Burg
766. Vasillaq Jonuz Lulja 12.05.1967 Al Golem I Madh Denim Me Burg
767. Vejsel Hasan Gjolleshi 01.01.1969 Al Lazarat (Gjirokastër) Denim Me Burg
768. Viktor Pjeter Marku 28.02.1982 Al Mirditë Denim Me Burg
769. Vilson Hetem Kulla 19.07.1980 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
770. Vilson Rushit Xhelollari 20.08.1981 Al Korçë Arrest Me Burg
771. Violeta Gjon Gjoka 16.04.1974 Al Petoq (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
772. Violeta Ndue Gjoka 14.05.1974 Al Kaçinar (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
773. Violeta Osman Tufa 01.01.1961 Al Tiranë Arrestim
774. Virjon Zenel Zykaj 16.05.1964 Al Peshtan I Madh (Fier) Denim Me Burg
775. Vjollca Myfit Duro 01.01.1974 Al Lac Ndalim
776. Vladi Kadri Collaku 01.01.1973 Al Pogradec Denim Me Burg
777. Vladimir Halil Saraci 01.01.1962 Al Vlorë Arrest Me Burg
778. Vladimir Halit Dalliu 30.07.1980 Al Shkalle (Mat) Ndalim
779. Vladimir Jak Bilaci 01.01.1981 Al Manati (Lezhë) Arrestim
780. Vladimir Lek Hasani 03.03.1976 Al Lezhë Arrestim
781. Vladimir Nikoll Noka 09.07.1971 Al Mamurras (Laç) Denim Me Burg
782. Vladimir Sadik Malo 20.09.1972 Al Vlorë Denim Me Burg
783. Vladimir Skender Allamani 13.03.1980 Al Skenderaj (Mat) Denim Me Burg
784. Vullnet Skender Kanani 07.03.1982 Al Dritaj (Librazhd) Arrestim
785. Xhaferr Ilmi Saliu 01.01.1951 Al Afrim I Ri (Fier) Arrestim
786. Xheladin Gani Troplini 05.01.1963 Al Durrës Arrest Me Burg
787. Xhelal Qemal Kurti 04.02.1966 Al Mat Ndalim
788. Xhevahir Haki Hila 11.04.1977 Al Dardhe (Librazhd) Denim Me Burg
789. Xhevair Abaz Lushi 29.09.1974 Al Kukës Ndalim
790. Xhevair Esat Avdi 30.01.1978 Al Elbasan Denim Me Burg
791. Xhevat Sami Kaca 20.06.1975 Al Librazhd Arrest Me Burg
792. Xhevdet Aziz Plaku 07.04.1980 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg
793. Xhevdet Hamza Nuzi 01.09.1975 Al Peshkopi Arrestim
794. Xhezmi Qamil Kuka 01.10.1982 Al Kurjan (Fier) Arrestim
795. Xhiljan Skender Hoxha 30.06.1986 Al Tiranë Arrest Me Burg
796. Xhovalin Ilia Xhimitiku 25.10.1982 Al Berat Denim Me Burg
797. Ylber Hysen Imeraj 11.06.1982 Al Shoshan (Tropojë) Arrest Me Burg
798. Ylli Ismail Brahimi 02.10.1976 Al Milot (Laç) Denim Me Burg
799. Ylli Mark Leka 01.01.1972 Al Lezhë Arrestim
800. Ylli Murat Kovaci 17.12.1980 Al Kukës Ndalim
801. Ylli Qamil Ballshkeshi 21.07.1979 Al Librazhd Denim Me Burg
802. Ymer Agur Shehaj 15.09.1977 Al Fier Arrest Me Burg
803. Yzeir Hamit Balliu 01.10.1966 Al Lis (Mat) Arrestim
804. Zamir Bashkim Demiri 09.06.1976 Al Tiranë Denim Me Burg
805. Zamir Xhevdet Solo 11.08.1985 Al Gradishte (Lushnjë) Denim Me Burg
806. Zef Dode Brunga 29.03.1972 Al Shengjin (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
807. Zef Mark Ndoj 29.03.1955 Al Domgjon (Mirditë) Denim Me Burg
808. Zenel Rebo Onjea 13.11.1976 Al Gjirokastër Denim Me Burg
809. Zenel Sherif Brahimetaj 01.01.1957 Al Shkodër Denim Me Burg
810. Zeni Ali Avdylaj 02.08.1985 Al Molisht (Berat) Denim Me Burg
811. Zeni Arshim Isuf 02.12.1965 Al Pogradec Arrest Me Burg
812. Zinete Syrja Borakaj 01.10.1988 Al Vlorë Ndalim
813. Zyhdi Dervish Rinxhi 03.10.1960 Al Durrës Denim Me Burg

----------


## Nice_Boy

Te gjith keta ne list..!

Mendoj se eshte teper por nga nje her ku shoh qe shqiptaret jan te paret per gjithcka ateher edhe me behet qefi..!

Ketu ku jetoj shum her kerkoj pun nuk me merr se me thot kemi pasur albanera por vetem na kan sjell probleme.. dhe sna kan marr ic..

Vazhdo Shqip kshtu ke me arrit me 900 emera ne list.!


Gjith te mirat

----------


## Brari

Shytet e Hakmarrjes mungojne ne Liste.

----------


## Alket123

ne ate liste figuron nje kusheri i familjes time i akuzuar kot pa bere asgje me nje tjeter qe e kemi diku ne fis.

te dy vinin cdo jave tek kusherinjte tane me makinen e re qe kishin per qejf ne korce

te dy nxenes me nota dhjeta ne te mesme. me nota dhjeta te lane universitetin se nuk i dilte hesapi familjeve.

akuzuar se transportonin droge nga kakavija ne vlore. e dy nuk dine ku gjendet kakavija.

kush transporton drogen, kush e ha fajin!

----------


## Kryeplaku

Me vjen keq qe ketu ne Forum po bejme punen e Sigurimit (te dikurshem, enverian)! Sot po nxjerrim listen e Interpolit... neser listen e ndonje institucioni tjeter me terroristet e mundshem ku cdokush mund te shikoje emrin e vet keshtu pa pritur e pa kuptuar!


Ju lutem fshijeni kete liste nga Forumi! Duke mos lejuar qe te lakohen emra shqiptaresh neper internet.... ku midis tyre mund te permbahen edhe armiqte e Berishianeve apo Nanoisteve!

Forumi nuk eshte organ gjyqesor dhe as hetues! Gjithashtu Shqiperia ka sistemin me te korruptuar gjyqesor te gjithe Europes! Gjithashtu neve vet nuk mund te argumentojme per krimin e sejcilit! Gjithashtu shume prej ketyre mund te jen azilante ne nje vend te trete!

Kam pasur rastin te vije ne kontakt me familje shqiptaresh qe jetojne jashtetit dhe kerkohen nga interpoli vetem sepse atyre i kishte dedikuar qeverija e Nanos krime me te cilat stafi socialist kerkonte te hidhte poshte pislliqet e veta! Nuk dua qe femijet e ketyre te shikojne emrat e prinderve te vet neper internet per krime qe i beri dikush tjeter!




Prandaj ju lutem perseri qe ta zhdukni kete liste nga Forumi Shqiptar!

faleminderit per mirkuptimin

----------


## Brari

E Merkure, 29 Mars 2006


RRITET NUMRI I VAJZAVE SHQIPTARE QE DROGOHEN .

Gjate ketij viti jane shenuar 3 4 raste vdekjeje te personave qe kane marre overdoze, apo te ndikuar nga droga kane vdekur ne menyra te tjera. 
Nje shifer e raportuar prej 6 per qind e vajzave shqiptare qe marrin droge, eshte disa here me e madhe nese merren parasysh disa faktore te tjere. Shefi i Repartit te Toksikologjise, dr. Zihni Sulaj, ne nje prononcim te dhene per gazeten “KJ” pohon: “Te dhenat zyrtare flasin per 6 per qind te vajzave shqiptare qe drogohen ne vendin tone, por shifra duhet te jete me e larte. Po te marresh parasysh se vajzat nuk vijne te paraqiten ne klinike pasi i vret opinioni, dhe ne kete menyre mundohen ta kalojne vete, ne shume raste edhe duke perfunduar ne menyre tragjike. 

Por e rendesishme eshte te theksohet se numri i tyre sa vjen dhe po rritet. E, kjo jo vetem per femrat, por edhe numri i meshkujve qe jane perdorues droge, le shume per te deshiruar. Jane moshat e reja te cilat gjithnje po vijne e po rriten. Ka 13 14 vjecare te cilet jane perdorues te rregullt te droges dhe ata e nisin menjehere me droga te forta”. Sipas dr. Sulajt, perdorimi i droges eshte ulur kembekryq ne te gjitha rrethet e vendit. “Vetem ne rrethin e Gramshit, rreth 40 per qind e te rinjve jane perdorues te rregullt te droges, nderkohe qe hartes se qyteteve qe perdorin droge, i jane shtuar dhe disa rrethe te cilat me pare nuk kane pasur probleme. 

Shifrat flasin per perdorues droge dhe ne Gjirokaster, Sarande, Korce, qe me pare nuk jane permendur fare”. Nderkohe qe eshte folur shume ne lidhje me drogen dhe rrezikun qe shkakton ajo, serish vendit tone i mundon nje strategji e plote ne kete drejtim. I vetmi sherbim qe ekziston ne vendin tone eshte ai ne Spitalin Ushtarak, por totalisht i pamjaftueshem kur behet fjale per numrin e madh te perdoruesve te droges qe paraqiten ne ate klinike. Mbi bazen e klinikes se toksikologjise, prej tre vitesh eshte hartuar nje projekt, por qe duket eshte mbuluar nga pluhuri neper sirtare, ose dhe mund te jete hedhur ne ndonje kosh plehrash. “Vetem 12 shtreter kemi ne dispozicion per te droguarit dhe per helmime”, thote dr.Sulaj. 

Mesohet se stafit te repartit te Toksikologjise do t’i shtohen dhe kater mjeke te rinj, te cilet po pergatiten nen drejtimin e dr. Sulajt dhe ne kete menyre do te krijohet nje ekip mjekesh profesioniste ne lidhje me keto probleme. 
Manjola Zeka

----------


## Lorencone

Te pakten 8 persona qe njoh nga berati. Tre prej tyre ish shoke klase 1 qe e kam pasur ne pallat dhe disa te tjere shoke te babit

----------


## Ryder

po emri i ministrit te brendshem ca do aty.

----------


## friendlyboy1

kjo list eshte gje e mir, megjithse problemi me i madh per te spiunuar dike eshte qe nuk dihet nese ka vertet faji apo jo. Per kete ka faji opinioni i keq per gjykaten e korruptuar shqiptare, opinion qe eshte krijuar nga vet gjykatsit dhe prokuroret e korruptuar. Kjo list sidoqoft eshte nje fillim i mir.

----------


## Moltisanti

Gjysma e ketyre jane te arratisurit e 97 , Kush eshte ai i burgosur qe kthehet vullnetarisht ne biruce ? Asnje . Domosdo qe jane ne kerkim nga Interpoli .

----------


## Davius

*Ja 20 kriminelët më të rrezikshëm * 

Gjatë tre muajve të parë të vitit 2006 është bërë e mundur kapja e 351 personave të shpallur në kërkim. Duke i krahasuar këto rezultate më ato të të njëjtës periudhë të një vitit më parë rezulton se në muajt janar-mars 2006 janë kapur 62 persona të kërkuar më tepër. Arrestimi i këtij numri të konsiderueshëm prej 351 personash të kërkuar nga organet e drejtësisë apo policia është bërë i mundur si rezultat i mirëorganizimit të punës nga strukturat e Policisë së Shtetit në drejtim të grumbullimit të informacionit mbi vendndodhjen e tyre, veprimeve profesionale në organizimin e zhvillimin e operacioneve policore, si dhe nga bashkëpunimi i vazhdueshëm me komunitetin.

Po ashtu një rol parësor në këtë drejtim ka patur dhe bashkëpunimi e shkëmbimi i informacionit me policitë homologe të vendeve të tjera. Në sajë të këtij bashkëpunimi është bërë i mundur ekstradimi i 10 të kërkuarve. Ndërkohë që po në sajë të këtij bashkëpunimi u bë e mundur dhe kapja e dy shumë të kërkuarve Aldo Bare dhe Lulëzim Berisha, të cilët kryesonin dy organizata kriminale që kanë kryer një sërë vrasjesh, si dhe trafiqe të pa ligjshme. 

Duke i specifikuar sipas veprave penale për të cilat këto shtetas ishin shpallur në kërkim rezulton se janë kapur:30 të kërkuar për krimin e vrasjes, 13 të kërkuar për krime në fushën e trafiqeve, 14 të kërkuar për krime në fushën e drogës, 39 të kërkuar për krime në fushën ekonomiko-financiare, 83 të kërkuar për krime të tjera kundër personit, 78 të kërkuar për krime kundër pasurisë, 88 të kërkuar për vepra të ndryshme penale, si dhe 6 të larguar nga vendet e vuajtjes së dënimit. Ndaj 152 prej të kërkuarve që kanë rënë në prangat e policisë organet e drejtësisë kishin dhënë vendime dënimi. Për 122 prej personave të shpallur në kërkim, që tashmë janë arrestuar nga policia, ishte caktuar masa e sigurisë arrest me burg. Ndërkohë që 77 prej tyre ishin shpallur në kërkim bazuar në urdhërat e ndalimit lëshuar nga Prokuroria, apo si të dyshuar nga policia për kryerjen e veprave të ndryshme penale. 

Vlen të përmendet kapja e shtetasve të poshtëshënuar: Ali Adem Rrushi, i dënuar me burgim të përjetshëm për vrasje me dashje. Haki Alush Kodra, i dënuar me 25 vjet heqje lirie për vrasje me dashje. Shefki Ali Rrushi, i dënuar me 25 vjet heqje lirie për vrasje me dashje. Murat Isuf Fusha, i dënuar me 20 vjet heqje lirie për vrasje me dashje. Festim Haxhi Xhani, i dënuar me 19 vjet heqje lirie për vrasje me dashje dhe armëmbajtje pa leje. Isuf Nusret Nuhaj, i dënuar me 18 vjet heqje lirie për vrasje me dashje. Nikollë Mark Nikolla, i dënuar me 15 vjet heqje lirie për plagosje të rëndë me dashje. Dashamir Pjetër Saka, i dënuar me 11 vjet heqje lirie për vjedhje me dhunë. Oliver Alfred Dvorani, i dënuar me 11 vjet heqje lirie për vrasje me dashje. 

Astrit Sulejman Lamnica, i dënuar me 10 vjet heqje lirie për vjedhje me armë mbetur në tentativë. Fation Muharrem Dauti, i dënuar me 10 vjet heqje lirie për vrasje me dashje. Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Policisë së Shtetit vlerëson kontributin e çmuar të dhënë nga qytetarët në drejtim të kapjes së personave të shpallur në kërkim dhe bashkëpunimin që i kanë ofruar policisë si një tregues të besimit që komuniteti ka tek policia, por dhe si tregues të ndërgjegjësimit të qytetarëve për rolin mjaft të rëndësishëm të tyre në garantimin e rendit e të sigurisë publike. Policia e Shtetit duke falenderuar komunitetin për ndihmën e dhënë në kapjen e autorëve të ndryshëm të veprave penale, fton dhe një herë qytetarët shqiptarë të bashkëpunojnë me policinë. 

Për çdo informacion me vlerë si në drejtim të kapjes së personave të kërkuar, ashtu dhe për të informuar mbi një krim, apo për të kërkuar ndihmën e policisë në rast nevoje, qytetarët shqiptarë mund të kontaktojnë me shërbimet e policisë përmes numrit telefonik pa pagesë 129. Drejtoria e Përgjithshme e Policisë së Shtetit garanton të gjithë qytetarët se do të ruhet anonimati për informacionet e dhëna prej tyre. Me qëllim që komuniteti të kontribuojë me informacione të vlefshme mbi vendstrehimin e personave të kërkuar nga Policia e Shtetit, do të publikohet lista dhe fotografitë e 20 prej tyre duke specifikuar vendbanimin dhe masën e dënimit apo të sigurisë dhënë nga organet e drejtësisë ndaj këtyre personave.

----------


## Memento_Mori

Zgjidhja e ketij problemi eshte e thjeshte, te ekzekutohen qe te gjithe.
Atedheu Yne ka nevoje per nje Junde Ushtarake qe te pastrrohet nga Funderrinat.

----------


## Dito

Lista ka mangesi te theksuar, sepse lista e vertete i kalon te 1.500 emrat, dhe kryesisht personat e kerkuar ne listen e interpolit jane vrases dhe vjedhes bankash, nuk merret interpoli me vjedhes ordinere.

*Dito.*

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

813 ne kerkim
2500 prapa hekurave ne Shqiperi

Sa ne kerkim e prapa hekurave ne Greqi, Itali, Zvicer, Gjermani?

Eshte domethenes fakti qe ne disa zona te Shqieprise perendimore evenimenti i arrestimit dhe burgosjes komentohet si 'me rane ne burg'...a thu se burgu eshte nje grope e 'viktima' ka rene pa e pare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dardajan

Shum  prej  tyre  i  dinin    ku  ishin  por  vete  polici  i  lagjes  i njoftonte  qe  kam  nje  urdher  arresti  per  ty   pranej  mcifu  e  mos  dil  rrugeve , masanej  ky  i  fundit  merrte  nji  tuf  me  pare  ne  dore  dhe  keshtu  qe  nuk  dinte  gje  se  ku  eshte  fshehur  filani  apo  fisteku,  te  pakten  keshtu  doli  sivjet  neper  gazeta  ku  u  arrestuan   edhe  disa  polic  lagjesh.

----------


## edion1

Nuk e di nga e keni gjetur kete liste por numri mu duk pak i madh dhe vendosa te bej nje kerkim ne internet . Rezultatet jane pak me ndryshe . Me poshte eshte lista me fotografi e interpolit , Offical Website dhe rezultoi se jane vetem 195 shqiptare ne kerkim. 
http://www.interpol.int/Public/Wante...&Search=Search

----------


## land

Ore gjysma paska lindur ne 1 janar! Na rrofte interpoli! U kerkokan 1 janarshat me duket. Ec ta vdeksha cfare krimi te lindesh ne 1 janar!

----------


## joss

Ekstradohet shtetasi Arjan Yzi, dënuar me 13 vjet heqje lirie për veprën penale të “vrasjes në rrethana të tjera cilësuese” dhe “armëmbajtje pa leje”



14.04.2006

Nga Zyra Qendore Kombëtare Interpol Tirana gjatë ditës së sotme, datë 14.04.2006, është bërë ekstradimi nga Greqia në drejtim të Shqipërisë i shtetasit Arjan Suat Yzi, vjeç 35, nga Berati. 



Shtetasi Arjan Yzi ka qënë person i shpallur në kërkim ndërkombëtar, pasi Gjykata e rrethit Gjyqësor Berat, me vendim të datës 29 korrik 2002 e ka dënuar me 13 vjet heqje lirie për veprën penale të “vrasjes në rrethana të tjera cilësuese” dhe “armëmbajtje pa leje”. 



Ngjarja për të cilën shtetasi Arjan Yzi është deklaruar fajtor ka ndodhur në mars të vitit 1997 në L.”Çlirimi” të qytetit të Beratit, ku ky shtetas ka vrarë me armë zjarri shtetasin Gentian Çuni. 



Ekstradimi i tij është bërë me qëllim vuajtjen e dënimit prej 13 vjet heqje lirie për të cilin është deklaruar fajtor.

----------


## joss

Ekstradohet drejt Hollandës shtetasi Engin Cokguler i shpallur në kërkim ndërkombëtar



09.03.2006

Nga Zyra Qendrore Interpol Tirana është bërë ekstradimi nga Shqipëria në drejtim të Mbretërisë së Holandës i shtetasit holandez me kombësi Turke Engin Cokguler, vjeç 30. 

Ekstradimi i tij është bërë me qëllim vënien në dispozicion të autoriteteve gjyqësore Holandeze për vazhdimin e proçedimit penal të filluar ndaj tij për vrasje. 



Engin Cokguler ishte shpallur person në kërkim ndërkombëtar nga Interpol Hagë, si person i dyshuar për vrasjen me datë 13 nëntor 2005 të shtetasit Imadeldin Abdalla Medani Elmour.  Kjo ngjarje ka ndodhur në Groningen, Holandë, në një bar kafe të qytetit, ku subjekti i ekstradimit pas një mosmarrëveshje me viktimën e ka qëlluar me armë zjarri pistoletë duke i shkaktuar vdekjen. Pas kryerjes së krimit shtetasi Engin Cokguler është larguar nga Holanda dhe ka mbërritur në Shqipëri duke u strehuar në qytetin e Pogradecit. Autoritet gjyqësore Holandeze ndaj këtij shtetasi kanë lëshuar urdhër arresti ndërkombëtar. 



Shkëmbimi i menjëhershëm i informacionit ndërmjet Zyrës Qendrore Kombëtare Interpol Tirana dhe Interpol Hagë bëri të mundur lokalizimin e vendndodhjes së këtij shtetasi. Ndërkohë nga koordinimi i punës mes Interpol Tirana dhe Komisariatit të Policisë Pogradec u bë arrestimi i shtetasit Engin Cokguler me datë 21 dhjetor 2005 në qytetin e Pogradecit.   



Gjykata e rrethit gjyqësor Pogradec me vendim të datës 08 shkurt 2006 ka vendosur pranimin dhe lejimin e ekstradimit të këtij shtetasi. Ndërkohë që me datë 06 mars 2006 ekstradimi është miratuar dhe nga Ministria e Drejtësisë Shqiptare. 



Në aeroportin e Rinasit specialistët e Zyrës Qendrore Kombëtare Interpol Tirana i dorëzuan shtetasin Engin Cokguler autoriteve Holandeze

----------


## joss

Ekstradohet shtetasi Albano Izet Kapllanaj, dënuar me 21 vjet heqje lirie për veprat penale të “vrasjes me paramendim të kryer në bashkëpunim dhe armëmbajtje pa leje” 


06.01.2006

Me datë 06.01.2006 nga Zyra Qendrore Kombëtare Interpol Tirana është bërë ekstradimi nga Milano, Itali në drejtim të Shqipërisë i shtetasit Albano Izet Kapllanaj, vjeç 28, nga Patosi i rrethit të Fierit. 



Ky shtetas ka qënë i shpallur në kërkim ndërkombëtar pasi Gjykata e Apelit Vlorë, me vendim të datës 08 prill të vitit 2003 e ka dënuar me 21 vjet heqje lirie për veprat penale të “vrasjes me paramendim të kryer në bashkëpunim dhe armëmbajtje pa leje”. 



Shtetasi Albano Kapllanaj në bashkëpunim me shtetasin Ilir Kapllanaj me datë 25 shkurt të vitit 2000, në Patos të rrethit të Fierit kanë vrarë me armë zjarri shtetasin Gramoz Lika. Ngjarja ka ndodhur pasi viktima Gramoz Lika në vitin 1999 kishte vrarë me armë zjarri shtetasin Artur Izet Kapllanaj (vëllain e Albano dhe Ilir Kapllanaj). 



Nga shkëmbimi i informacionit mes Policisë Shqiptare dhe autoriteve policore Italiane është bërë e mundur kapja dhe më pas ekstradimi i këtij shtetasi në drejtim të Shqipërisë. 



Shtetasi Albano Kapllanaj është ekstraduar me qëllim vuajtjen e dënimit për veprat penale për të cilat është deklaruar fajtor nga Gjykata Shqiptare.

----------

